# How low will a RATING goes before DEACTIVATING account from UBER??



## Uberkidd

sup guys, just curious how much points will our RATING goes, before UBER deactivate our driving account?

currently @ 4.79


----------



## UberHustla

Make sure you log in on your computer as well from your phone. For some reason the ratings are different at times. Not sure what the cut off is


----------



## thehappytypist

The phone rating doesn't show all your trips, just your rating for a certain number. I'm still trying to find out how many lol But the rating on your dashboard is your overall, taking all ratings into account.


----------



## Actionjax

I think it will depend on a number of factors. If your ratings are plummeting and continue to do in short time Uber may deactivate faster. From what I have seen it's around the 4.6 or lower that they get concerned. But it's also dependent on how many rides and comments are a big thing.

Rating is what will get a review done, but comments and the frequency of bad reviews play a bigger part in deactivation.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

Uberkidd said:


> sup guys, just curious how much points will our RATING goes, before UBER deactivate our driving account?
> 
> currently @ 4.79


Uber told me my 4.82 was a good rating. They even included an exclamation point when they said it, so you know they really meant it enthusiastically. Ha.

I think your 4.79 is fine. I've been as low as 4.73. Nobody ever said anything about it.

I've found that on shorter trips, knowing your way around and chatting to customers, making them laugh helps. On longer trips, ask them if they have a preferred route or want you to follow GPS. Then try to get them talking about themselves if you can, or if they don't seem like they want to, just let them chill.

Make sure your car is clean, smells good and that you drive smoothly, too.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

thehappytypist said:


> The phone rating doesn't show all your trips, just your rating for a certain number. I'm still trying to find out how many lol But the rating on your dashboard is your overall, taking all ratings into account.


seriously! The weekly summary tells me I'm 4.9, 4.6, etc., but the dashboard and app had been at 4.82 for almost the entire time I've worked for Uber. Today I logged in and it was 4.83. Maybe an old, low rating fell off.


----------



## Uberkidd

Actionjax said:


> I think it will depend on a number of factors. If your ratings are plummeting and continue to do in short time Uber may deactivate faster. From what I have seen it's around the 4.6 or lower that they get concerned. But it's also dependent on how many rides and comments are a big thing.
> 
> Rating is what will get a review done, but comments and the frequency of bad reviews play a bigger part in deactivation.


When you mention comments, are we able to view this? Or just uber solely can see this feedbacks


----------



## Josho

Uberkidd said:


> When you mention comments, are we able to view this? Or just uber solely can see this feedbacks


We can't see the comments, but often Uber includes the comments in the weekly summary emails


----------



## Actionjax

Uberkidd said:


> When you mention comments, are we able to view this? Or just uber solely can see this feedbacks


If you have a good relationship with the office they may read them out to you. I had mine read out. Now all the ones they read were all good. Nothing bad they were sharing. When I said is there negative ones I can see. They said they were all good. Not sure I buy it 100% but I'm willing to keep going with a 4.89 and just turned over my 500th ride a few days ago.


----------



## Precious

How do you see your total number of trips? 

I asked Uber Support for the total for 2014 and they told me to go the their site. I would have to manually add all the trips from each payment to get the total.


----------



## LAuberX

4.6 is death zone


----------



## Jake Miller

4.6 is the death zone, but it should not be. I think it should be 3.99 and below. Had many riders say no one is perfect and they rate no driver a 5, it starts at 4 for them. The whole system is based on false data as any rider can issue a 1 or 2 without any explanation. No matter what the driver does, its never enough and if its a surge price and then they see the bill for the trip ... driver gets screwed as we can be rated at that point.


----------



## someguy

Even with the death zone being 4.6, there are some drivers out there that shouldn't be driving. It's obviously the equilibrium for acceptable number of drivers for uber. I've gotten in a filthy uberX, barely spoke English, and was a rough driver... 4.7. Who knows maybe he's deactivated now, but if they were to lower it that would be scary.

However the current pax education and system for rating is not as good as it should be, and has good drivers fall off for reasons that shouldn't be reason to deactivate.


----------



## CAKUberbob

How do you get reactivated once you get deactivated?


----------



## Desert Driver

Uberkidd said:


> sup guys, just curious how much points will our RATING goes, before UBER deactivate our driving account?
> 
> currently @ 4.79


Lore on this board says 4.6 is the cutoff. So, to keep the playing field a little less slanted I don't pick up a rider with a rating lower than 4.7. Who needs the headache, right? How tough is it to be a 5-star pax? All you have to do is NOT be a ******bag.


----------



## thehappytypist

CAKUberbob said:


> How do you get reactivated once you get deactivated?


If it's the first time you've been deactivated due to your rating, you can take a class and they'll reactivate you. There's a fee for the class.


----------



## Desert Driver

thehappytypist said:


> If it's the first time you've been deactivated due to your rating, you can take a class and they'll reactivate you. There's a fee for the class.


A fee? That's unconscionable. We have a statistically invalid driver rating system that produces meaningless information, and Uber then charges for a class to get back into the good graces of a flawed system??? Two words: ****ing unbelievable!

Remember from your first stats class in your sophomore year in college... You cannot use interval data (driver rating by paxs) and force it into an ordinal scale (Uber's averaging system) and still have a statistically valid keep/kill driver rating system. To be statistically valid, the paxs need to be presented with the same ordinal scale that Uber uses to score the drivers.


----------



## Actionjax

Desert Driver said:


> A fee? That's unconscionable. We have a statistically invalid driver rating system that produces meaningless information, and Uber then charges for a class to get back into the good graces of a flawed system??? Two words: ****ing unbelievable!
> 
> Remember from your first stats class in your sophomore year in college... You cannot use interval data (driver rating by paxs) and force it into an ordinal scale (Uber's averaging system) and still have a statistically valid keep/kill driver rating system. To be statistically valid, the paxs need to be presented with the same ordinal scale that Uber uses to score the drivers.


Flawed for some and works fine for others. Sounds like some do need a lesson in driving but too afraid to admit it. I have had great driver s and not so great and although I don't give them a lower rating because I know what the implications are, I can tell you their low ratings are warranted and for most they just don't get why they get them.

Taxi drivers take a course to learn some of those common sense habits. But Uber drivers in general either have common sense or they don't. And a training course for those who don't is a good idea. It's too bad the public will need to deal with their blunders till then.

Now I do get that sometimes going out to some areas get you pummeled in the ratings. But for the most part if you are not pissing off your passengers you can pull off good ratings even in the worst of situations.

Sorry I don't buy the flawed system mentality. In my experience I rarely find a bad rated driver that I couldn't see where the issue lies.


----------



## gprimr1

I'd say it's a mix of both. I do think there are passengers who downrate people for no reason and take our their bitterness on Uber drivers and you can get a string of bad luck. Uber stresses that you shouldn't need to call the driver or vise versa, but you can get passengers who put the pin on one side of a one way and the address on the other. And bad luck can run togather.

But I also think some people make mistakes. 

I've had some nights where I made a mistake, and got below a 5, and I've had some nights where everything has gone smoothly and I got below a 5.

I wonder, if you take the Uber course, do they reset your rating or how does that work?


----------



## Desert Driver

Actionjax said:


> Flawed for some and works fine for others. Sounds like some do need a lesson in driving but too afraid to admit it. I have had great driver s and not so great and although I don't give them a lower rating because I know what the implications are, I can tell you their low ratings are warranted and for most they just don't get why they get them.
> 
> Taxi drivers take a course to learn some of those common sense habits. But Uber drivers in general either have common sense or they don't. And a training course for those who don't is a good idea. It's too bad the public will need to deal with their blunders till then.
> 
> Now I do get that sometimes going out to some areas get you pummeled in the ratings. But for the most part if you are not pissing off your passengers you can pull off good ratings even in the worst of situations.
> 
> Sorry I don't buy the flawed system mentality. In my experience I rarely find a bad rated driver that I couldn't see where the issue lies.


Oh, it's not a mentality about a flawed rating system. I was merely sharing statistical facts. The paxs rate drivers on an interval scale. However, Uber makes keep/kill decisions based on an ordinal scale. The problem is, you cannot take interval data to create an ordinal scale. Doing so results in a statistically invalid rating system that produces no meaningful output. So, it's not a mentality of buying into a flawed system. Rather, either you understand statistics or you don't. And for those who understand statistics, it's basic statistical knowledge that mixing ordinal and interval scales produces no useable results.

In the current rating system, the validity of the score can be described as follows:

Imagine receiving a message from Uber on your weekly summary that said, "Uber Partner, your driving rating score last week was _lollipop_. Two weeks ago your driving rating score was _tarmac_. Congratulations! You are a valued Partner. Keep up the good work and Uber on!​
See the problem here? The data point _lollipop_ has nothing to do with and possesses no relationship to the data point _tarmac_. Ergo, those two driver rating scores have precisely zero meaning. And this is *exactly* what happens when interval data (pax ratings of drivers) are used to create an ordinal scale (Uber's keep/kill threshold of 4.6.)

I hope this helps you to understand the meaninglessness of the driver rating system.


----------



## Actionjax

gprimr1 said:


> I'd say it's a mix of both. I do think there are passengers who downrate people for no reason and take our their bitterness on Uber drivers and you can get a string of bad luck. Uber stresses that you shouldn't need to call the driver or vise versa, but you can get passengers who put the pin on one side of a one way and the address on the other. And bad luck can run togather.
> 
> But I also think some people make mistakes.
> 
> I've had some nights where I made a mistake, and got below a 5, and I've had some nights where everything has gone smoothly and I got below a 5.
> 
> I wonder, if you take the Uber course, do they reset your rating or how does that work?


They don't reset it. It's up to you to climb back up.


----------



## gprimr1

Wow. If I'm going to pay to take a class, I'd hope they would give a reset.


----------



## Actionjax

Desert Driver said:


> Oh, it's not a mentality about a flawed rating system. I was merely sharing statistical facts. The paxs rate drivers on an interval scale. However, Uber makes keep/kill decisions based on an ordinal scale. The problem is, you cannot take interval data to create an ordinal scale. Doing do results in a statistically invalid rating system that produces no meaningful output. So, it's not a mentality of buying into a flawed system. Rather, either you understand statistics or you don't. And for those who understand statistics, it's basic statistical knowledge that mixing ordinal and interval scales produces no useable results.


Actually I do understand to some extent statistics. The system produces a bell curve for a region. You just don't want to be on the low end for that. This is why the kill rating varies by region.

Uber has shared some of that data on where people sit in our region. And the ones who need the course are less than 10% of all drivers. So it's not hard to think you have less than 10% of drivers out there getting deactivated. I think there could be more of them that could fall under that category.

When we talk a rating to deactivation that can change region by region. Here a 4.5 seems to be ok in my market. But if there is an influx of 4.9's or higher in the mix that could push some off the cliff.

It's all down to the bell. Not the rating in general.


----------



## gprimr1

I keep hearing something about 500 rides or so with Uber.


----------



## Mean_Judge

Alright guys stop being an idiots, as long as Uber collect 20 % of every damn ride you did they dont give a f^ck about your rating. 
You can be terminated only if there us a serious issue such as discrimination, harassment or abuse. Stop pee in your pants if rating fell below 4.5.
I`had drivers with 2.5 rating and they still out there. 
Rating is self motivated platform that pushes you manage a satisfaction level up natively


----------



## Brady

Your phone shows your average of the past 100 ratings. Your rating on your dashboard is based on the average of your past 500 ratings. The point at which Uber initiates probation/deactivation varies by market. Unless you're in the bottom 20% of drivers in your market, you have nothing to worry about. Typically this occurs at about a 4.60, but again varies by market. Also know that Uber doesn't even look at driver ratings until a driver accumulates 50 rated rides.


----------



## 20yearsdriving

alexey8787 said:


> Alright guys stop being an idiots, as long as Uber collect 20 % of every damn ride you did they dont give a f^ck about your rating.
> You can be terminated only if there us a serious issue such as discrimination, harassment or abuse. Stop pee in your pants if rating fell below 4.5.
> I`had drivers with 2.5 rating and they still out there.
> Rating is self motivated platform that pushes you manage a satisfaction level up natively


I can belive that 
Uber drivers generally self deactivate before UBER has a chance to


----------



## Bart McCoy

alexey8787 said:


> Stop pee in your pants if rating fell below 4.5.
> I`had drivers with 2.5 rating and they still out there.
> y


surely somebody with 2.5 rating got axed days later
Uber is pretty consistent with deactivating people with 4.6 or lower


----------



## Disgusted Driver

Actionjax said:


> Flawed for some and works fine for others. Sounds like some do need a lesson in driving but too afraid to admit it. I have had great driver s and not so great and although I don't give them a lower rating because I know what the implications are, I can tell you their low ratings are warranted and for most they just don't get why they get them.
> 
> Taxi drivers take a course to learn some of those common sense habits. But Uber drivers in general either have common sense or they don't. And a training course for those who don't is a good idea. It's too bad the public will need to deal with their blunders till then.
> 
> Now I do get that sometimes going out to some areas get you pummeled in the ratings. But for the most part if you are not pissing off your passengers you can pull off good ratings even in the worst of situations.
> 
> Sorry I don't buy the flawed system mentality. In my experience I rarely find a bad rated driver that I couldn't see where the issue lies.


With all due respect, based on your just rolling up to your 500th ride, you aren't driving a lot and aren't hitting the worst times of the night. If pax were told how the ratings were used, I might consider that you had a valid point. Some of them have no idea, some just punch something to get to the screen so they can order another ride. I'm pretty consistent and seem to be able to navigate my town extremely well, can usually name the street when they say two light, turn left... Sat. night I worked overnight, 23 rides, 1 4 star and 13 5 stars to give me a 4.93 rating (I was able to deduce that from my running 1 day average). Then I get one ride, pick her up in the same car as the others, drive the same way, shortest route. ok conversation, no near misses or sudden stops, no yellows run, .... and I get a 1 star from her. I don't deserve that, it's not a fair appraisal of my performance, ... just how it is. Given the clientele I handle, the number of college kids and drunks I have to say no to (can't take 5 or open containers in the car) it's a fact of like. When the service was new in my area, my first 1000 rides were a 4.85. Now I work a lot harder at it and struggle to maintain a 4.7 from week to week because of crap like that. I'm pretty self aware and perceptive and know when I screw up so in my case I strongly believe your argument doesn't hold water.


----------



## Mean_Judge

Disgusted Driver said:


> With all due respect, based on your just rolling up to your 500th ride, you aren't driving a lot and aren't hitting the worst times of the night. If pax were told how the ratings were used, I might consider that you had a valid point. Some of them have no idea, some just punch something to get to the screen so they can order another ride. I'm pretty consistent and seem to be able to navigate my town extremely well, can usually name the street when they say two light, turn left... Sat. night I worked overnight, 23 rides, 1 4 star and 13 5 stars to give me a 4.93 rating (I was able to deduce that from my running 1 day average). Then I get one ride, pick her up in the same car as the others, drive the same way, shortest route. ok conversation, no near misses or sudden stops, no yellows run, .... and I get a 1 star from her. I don't deserve that, it's not a fair appraisal of my performance, ... just how it is. Given the clientele I handle, the number of college kids and drunks I have to say no to (can't take 5 or open containers in the car) it's a fact of like. When the service was new in my area, my first 1000 rides were a 4.85. Now I work a lot harder at it and struggle to maintain a 4.7 from week to week because of crap like that. I'm pretty self aware and perceptive and know when I screw up so in my case I strongly believe your argument doesn't hold water.


How did you know she rated you 1 star ?


----------



## Actionjax

Disgusted Driver said:


> With all due respect, based on your just rolling up to your 500th ride, you aren't driving a lot and aren't hitting the worst times of the night. If pax were told how the ratings were used, I might consider that you had a valid point. Some of them have no idea, some just punch something to get to the screen so they can order another ride. I'm pretty consistent and seem to be able to navigate my town extremely well, can usually name the street when they say two light, turn left... Sat. night I worked overnight, 23 rides, 1 4 star and 13 5 stars to give me a 4.93 rating (I was able to deduce that from my running 1 day average). Then I get one ride, pick her up in the same car as the others, drive the same way, shortest route. ok conversation, no near misses or sudden stops, no yellows run, .... and I get a 1 star from her. I don't deserve that, it's not a fair appraisal of my performance, ... just how it is. Given the clientele I handle, the number of college kids and drunks I have to say no to (can't take 5 or open containers in the car) it's a fact of like. When the service was new in my area, my first 1000 rides were a 4.85. Now I work a lot harder at it and struggle to maintain a 4.7 from week to week because of crap like that. I'm pretty self aware and perceptive and know when I screw up so in my case I strongly believe your argument doesn't hold water.


So I just turned my 1000th ride last night. And I may be part time but I have worked the drunk crowd and the downtown rush hour that's worse than any drunk fest. You go down the wrong street and hit a wall of traffic and kiss that 5*'s goodbye. I do that run daily.

It all comes down to how you service the customer and sometimes you can turn it around, sometimes you can't. But I would call it hardly flawed. In the end it's about the bell curve more than the actual rating.


----------



## 12692

I think with 5 stars available to the pax and hearing how its really 5 pass 4 or below fail its a tough task to maintain especially when A the pax just is bitter and gives out 1* to be a jerk or B the pax thinks hrmm this was an average ride and rates 3*. They should probably have a rating system of either Pass/Fail rating option that would be a lot smoother because i think pax may give a 4 thinking thats a good rating when actually its detrimental to your rating.

Is the system flawed for the driver busting their ass out there trying to do all the right things? I think it is. the first time you pick up a jerk you are screwed also unless the pax realize its 5 pass or 4 and below fail even the well meaning pax can screw you.

I guess the only thing to do is your best and hope for Karma to work its magic in the universe


----------



## Bart McCoy

system is definitely flawed for the driver
if you have another job, and they did a review on your peformance, if they used a scale of E (or F), and they gave you a B, do you think you would be fire? they would probably fire only on C- or D or lower, surely not for an A or B.
a B on Uber gets you deactivated with the quickness (B is 80% which is 4stars on Uber's 5 star scale)
and dont forget you're being rated by jerk pax, not by people in your company that would know if you are actually doing the job right.

You can get fired by Uber even though they never saw, or even knew 100% that you were a crap driver.


----------



## Disgusted Driver

alexey8787 said:


> How did you know she rated you 1 star ?


Two things, my 4.93 for the night went down dramatically when I checked shortly after her ride. 
On the dashboard, if you look at your 1 day average, it telly you how many rides are included. When the bottom one drops out, if your rating goes up or down you can usually deduce what the rating was. In my case I had a 3.67 with 5 rides for the day (the next day) which would indicate a 1* and 2 5*'s (1+5+5)/3 and 2 unrated rides. When it dropped down to 4 rides (her ride dropped off the 1 day average), I had a 5.0 again. That tells me she was the 1.

So it's a little bit of deduction but you can't always tell. In this case it was clear but sometimes you might have one person giving you a rating late while another drops off so use caution when trying to determine who gave you what. I find it useful because there are now 4 or 5 clients in my area who I will not pick up because their expectations are not in line with either what I am providing or what Uber expects in ratings. For example, 1 nice lady nearby is determined to give a 4 for a good ride, I have even discussed it with her and explained, she is still determined to give a 4 unless it's an exceptional experience and I can't figure out what that would look like. So I don't accept her ping anymore.


----------



## Mean_Judge

Disgusted Driver said:


> Two things, my 4.93 for the night went down dramatically when I checked shortly after her ride.
> On the dashboard, if you look at your 1 day average, it telly you how many rides are included. When the bottom one drops out, if your rating goes up or down you can usually deduce what the rating was. In my case I had a 3.67 with 5 rides for the day (the next day) which would indicate a 1* and 2 5*'s (1+5+5)/3 and 2 unrated rides. When it dropped down to 4 rides (her ride dropped off the 1 day average), I had a 5.0 again. That tells me she was the 1.
> 
> So it's a little bit of deduction but you can't always tell. In this case it was clear but sometimes you might have one person giving you a rating late while another drops off so use caution when trying to determine who gave you what. I find it useful because there are now 4 or 5 clients in my area who I will not pick up because their expectations are not in line with either what I am providing or what Uber expects in ratings. For example, 1 nice lady nearby is determined to give a 4 for a good ride, I have even discussed it with her and explained, she is still determined to give a 4 unless it's an exceptional experience and I can't figure out what that would look like. So I don't accept her ping anymore.


I see, thanks for explaining, i had put a big donkey dong on a rating and still doing good, so take it easy bro, just drive more and make more


----------



## Disgusted Driver

alexey8787 said:


> I see, thanks for explaining, i had put a big donkey dong on a rating and still doing good, so take it easy bro, just drive more and make more


Thanks, I try. I think it bothers me because I anything I attempt, I try to do as well as possible. So I tend to take a bad rating a little personally. I come on here to vent, get it out of my system so I don't take it out on another pax and move on. Intellectually I know, anything over 4.6 is fine, I'm running a little over 4.7 now so I shouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Mean_Judge

Disgusted Driver said:


> Thanks, I try. I think it bothers me because I anything I attempt, I try to do as well as possible. So I tend to take a bad rating a little personally. I come on here to vent, get it out of my system so I don't take it out on another pax and move on. Intellectually I know, anything over 4.6 is fine, I'm running a little over 4.7 now so I shouldn't worry about it.


anything over 4 is fine, Drivers who have 5.0 raitung doesnt exist


----------



## Disgusted Driver

Actionjax said:


> So I just turned my 1000th ride last night. And I may be part time but I have worked the drunk crowd and the downtown rush hour that's worse than any drunk fest. You go down the wrong street and hit a wall of traffic and kiss that 5*'s goodbye. I do that run daily.
> 
> It all comes down to how you service the customer and sometimes you can turn it around, sometimes you can't. But I would call it hardly flawed. In the end it's about the bell curve more than the actual rating.


Understood, not sure where I had gotten the 500 number from, thought I had seen it in a post.

Nonetheless I'm still going to disagree with you. If it was a bell curve, and they said they were cutting the bottom 10% each year, then it is what it is, but by fixing a number to it, 4.6 in our region, it remains stationary even if the distribution of ratings changes over time. Even then, how do you account for drivers who do 50 trips, have a crappy rating and just stop driving, do they count as part of the bottom 10%

Different situations and different markets affect the ratings. When select came to Raleigh, I started driving select instead of X. My ratings took a huge hit. That was the end of my 4.85 over close to 2000 trips. Can you guess why? No, it was not that Select customers demanded more, although they do have high expectations about the condition of the car, I was able to meet them. It was that initially 1/2 my select rides turned out to be people who meant to order an X ride not select so they took it out on my rating when they got the receipt. Now that it's been here for a few months, I get a lot less of those and have become more adept at handling the ones I am made aware of. Nearly knocked me out though, got the 4.6 warning and had to suck it up and do a bunch of X rides to get my rating up over the next 50 rides, lost a little money on that to deal with a problem outside my control.


----------



## Disgusted Driver

alexey8787 said:


> anything over 4 is fine, Drivers who have 5.0 raitung doesnt exist


Unfortunately in most markets, a 4 is not fine. I got an email when I dropped below 4.6 for 100 rides, telling me I had 50 rides to get back over 4.6 or I would be deactivated. Even though it wasn't my fault (see post above). I've gotten a handle on it so all is good now.


----------



## Uzcaliber

It varies by cities based on average. If you are well below the average of your city, you're in trouble. I got an email from Uber showing my city (Minneapolis) average, where 4.3 is the cut off, 4.3-4.6 is something to work on, 4.6 and above means nothing to worry about.


----------



## Jake Miller

They charge $100 for the class.


----------



## xxThexxTerminator

Yup that's their extortion fee.


----------



## fixuber

my fix to this problem is the following easy and simple

Sign up as a customer or rider.then request a service to be carried out for a mile or two get in the car and then after the trip is over rate that driver with one star , straight shot to the uber system. spent $50 on all drivers in your area as a result there will be no drivers left and then they will be forced to reevaluate the system and get you back on board that's what I did in my old town with all 10 drivers. it was a success and worked fine . Its cheaper than buying the class for $50 paid to uber.


----------



## Actionjax

fixuber said:


> my fix to this problem is the following easy and simple
> 
> Sign up as a customer or rider.then request a service to be carried out for a mile or two get in the car and then after the trip is over rate that driver with one star , straight shot to the uber system. spent $50 on all drivers in your area as a result there will be no drivers left and then they will be forced to reevaluate the system and get you back on board that's what I did in my old town with all 10 drivers. it was a success and worked fine . Its cheaper than buying the class for $50 paid to uber.


What makes you think they just wont deactivate the rider account and reverse all the ratings. Also for most drivers who give good service a 1* drops them .01 overall. So sounds like a lot of work for nothing.


----------



## GettingAlong

My ratings are slipping. They were hovering around 4.75 and now have fallen to 4.69. If anything, I have improved my service, having invested in a bigger candy bowl and expensive European chocolates. It hurts my feelings, but I have always received poor grades. If I can't Uber, then I won't be driving my car into the ground for ungrateful slurge. There is always the next job. Never give up over what people think of you. They aren't worth it. Give up for your own reasons! I try to be friendly and gregarious, but most of the people who get in my car are either abusive or annoying. At the end of every shift, I feel a need to shower the people off like a sex assault victim. Truly, although I need the money, I am looking forward to dropping to 4.6. I will voluntarily remove myself from the system at that point. Heh, my transmission might last the year in that case!


----------



## SuperuberSFL

Actionjax said:


> Flawed for some and works fine for others. Sounds like some do need a lesson in driving but too afraid to admit it. I have had great driver s and not so great and although I don't give them a lower rating because I know what the implications are, I can tell you their low ratings are warranted and for most they just don't get why they get them.
> 
> Taxi drivers take a course to learn some of those common sense habits. But Uber drivers in general either have common sense or they don't. And a training course for those who don't is a good idea. It's too bad the public will need to deal with their blunders till then.
> 
> Now I do get that sometimes going out to some areas get you pummeled in the ratings. But for the most part if you are not pissing off your passengers you can pull off good ratings even in the worst of situations.
> 
> Sorry I don't buy the flawed system mentality. In my experience I rarely find a bad rated driver that I couldn't see where the issue lies.[/
> 
> 
> Actionjax said:
> 
> 
> 
> Flawed for some and works fine for others. Sounds like some do need a lesson in driving but too afraid to admit it. I have had great driver s and not so great and although I don't give them a lower rating because I know what the implications are, I can tell you their low ratings are warranted and for most they just don't get why they get them.
> 
> Taxi drivers take a course to learn some of those common sense habits. But Uber drivers in general either have common sense or they don't. And a training course for those who don't is a good idea. It's too bad the public will need to deal with their blunders till then.
> 
> Now I do get that sometimes going out to some areas get you pummeled in the ratings. But for the most part if you are not pissing off your passengers you can pull off good ratings even in the worst of situations.
> 
> Sorry I don't buy the flawed system mentality. In my experience I rarely find a bad rated driver that I couldn't see where the issue lies.
> 
> 
> 
> bollocks !
> Taxi drivers may tak bourse or whatever, buy if you're an as...le, they'll put your arse our faster then you can blink. And font ever dare to argue with them over a route or anything else.
> All your demands like charging cords and changing stations on radio go out the window. You wouldn't even dare.
> And all that without fear of being "deactivated" or punished.
> 
> If you're an as..hole that you probably deserve it.
> There is your common sense.
> How about that ?
Click to expand...


----------



## Coachman

Desert Driver said:


> The paxs rate drivers on an interval scale. However, Uber makes keep/kill decisions based on an ordinal scale. The problem is, you cannot take interval data to create an ordinal scale..


No matter how many times this argument is debunked you still come back to make it again. There's nothing invalid, statistically or otherwise, about the Uber rating system.


----------



## Igsfire

I got as low on a 4.79 but that was because on one of my first 30 trips someone rated me a 3 and then I worked my way up


----------



## Kah Chere

Uberkidd said:


> sup guys, just curious how much points will our RATING goes, before UBER deactivate our driving account?
> 
> currently @ 4.79











I believe this graph originated in California.


----------



## Serby

Uberkidd said:


> sup guys, just curious how much points will our RATING goes, before UBER deactivate our driving account?
> 
> currently @ 4.79


4.6 they say. But once you hit 4.8 u are there to stay ...


----------

